# So this is how you catch fish while camping..



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Do it yourself Fish Catching​


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

haha, i just saw that the other day. Someone on another forum posted it. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

That was really funny. The part I liked the best is when like the bear starts hopping up and down then spins around and drop kicks him. lol


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

it was a little blurry and i could not make the person out but, was that Sue kicking that bears azz?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You bloody Americans are so old. I saw that video like 3 years ago.lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry we can't be as 'hip' as you British folk. :razz:


----------

